# | BSW | Soundplicity BMW iPod / iPhone Integration Kit



## [email protected] (Sep 5, 2006)

*Simple Integration for iPod/iPhone.*

We had many asking for a very basic kit at a reasonable price. Of course sacrificing sound quality was not an option. Enter the BSW iPod Kit! SOUNDPLICITY is a plug-n-play iPod/iPhone integration device for your BMW. Simple and cost-effective, it delivers the basics: CD quality sound, track up/down from your radio and steering controls and iPod/iPhone charging.

Full Details:
http://www.bavariansoundwerks.com/product/724/282/BSW-Soundplicity-BMW-iPod--iPhone-Integration-Kit/


----------

